# Để dưỡng trắng da ngày hè, gái Hàn nào cũng đều phải thủ sẵn những "bảo bối" sau



## uyenlam (20/6/18)

*Nhiều cô nàng vẫn hay nghĩ "Mùa hè giữ cho da không đen đi là tốt lắm rồi, nghĩ gì đến chuyện dưỡng trắng"!*

Chẳng có gì là không làm được, chẳng qua bạn có đủ kiên trì hay không. Câu nói này rất đúng với việc dưỡng da - lĩnh vực mà đồ đắt tiền chưa chắc đã hiệu quả bằng đồ giá bình dân kết hợp với sự chăm chỉ. Cũng giống như việc ngĩ rằng phải có serum đắt tiền hay kem mắt đắt đỏ mới chống được nếp nhăn và lão hóa, mùa hè không thể dưỡng trắng da thực sự là một quan niệm không còn phù hợp với thời đại người người làm đẹp, nhà nhà làm đẹp nữa rồi. 

Việc bảo vệ đồng thời làm đẹp da trong những ngày nắng nóng nực, tất nhiên, để thực hiện hiệu quả thì cần rất nhiều công sức. Nếu những ngày mùa đông, bạn cần quan tâm nhất tới việc dưỡng ẩm thì mùa hè, việc ưu tiên hàng đầu là chống nắng cho da rồi tới cấp ẩm từ cả bên trong và bên ngoài. 

*Vật bất ly thân - kem chống nắng*
Tốt nhất là bạn nên có 2 loại kem chống nắng: loại cao cấp với hiệu quả tốt dành cho mặt và giá vừa vừa dành cho cơ thể. Chẳng phải cô nàng nào cũng đủ "thóc" để chống nắng toàn thân với lọ kem nhỏ xíu giá có thể lên tới hàng triệu đồng. 

_

_
_Chọn kem chống nắng với SFP ít nhất 50 và bôi ít nhất 30 phút trước khi xuống đường là 2 quy tắc tối quan trọng cần nhớ_
​*Dưỡng ẩm thường xuyên*
Nếu các loại kem dưỡng ẩm của mùa đông quá đậm đặc cho làn da bạn trong mùa hè, hãy chăm đắp mặt nạ hơn. Mặt nạ là cách giúp bạn có được làn da mướt mát ngay tức thì chỉ với 15 - 20 phút mỗi tối. Trước khi dùng mặt nạ, đừng quên rửa sạch mặt và trung hòa độ pH với toner. 

_

_
_Mặt nạ là cách nhanh nhất để có làn da mướt mát tức thì_

_

_​
*Đừng quên serum và tẩy da chết*
Nếu muốn dưỡng trắng, đừng bao giờ quên hai bước này dù những ngày hè hay đông. Thậm chí, bạn sẽ cần tới 2 loại serum để đặc trị những vấn đề khác nhau của da như mụn, vết thâm nám hay đơn thuần chỉ muốn đẩy tông da. Và dù serum đắt tiền đến mấy, cũng đừng mong chúng có tác dụng nếu không tẩy da chết định kì. 

_

_
_Serum để chống lão hóa, đẩy tông da và đặc trị các vấn đề của da_




​*Làm đẹp từ bên trong - bước thường bị xao lãng*
Không có lọ serum, kem dưỡng hay món mỹ phẩm nào dưỡng da tốt hơn việc uống đủ nước, ăn nhiều trái cây và uống nước hoa quả. Nếu bạn chăm uống nước nha đam hay các loại sinh tố hoa quả, bạn sẽ thấy da mình láng mịn mà thậm chí chẳng cần tới quá nhiều các bước dưỡng da từ bên ngoài. 

_

_
_Không có biện pháp làm đẹp nào tốt hơn là ăn nhiều hoa quả/uống đủ nước_
​_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

